# the best lush products for facial skin



## kimmy (Jan 20, 2006)

so i've been seeing alot of people using lush stuff. especially visivo, who has AMAZING skin.

right now, my skin is really smooth with the exception of a couple blemishes which are focused mostly around the chin. and i have a really uneven colour, what would be the best lush products to help with the colouring problems and the small blemishes?


----------



## Vespcat (Jan 20, 2006)

Angels on Bare Skin is a great exfoliating cleanser, it makes my skin look great and I have hardly any spots (only hormonal ones) since I started using it a year ago. It's really gentle and the daily exfoliating may sort out the uneven colouring. Try it! I can't live without it now!


----------



## ruby_soho (Jan 20, 2006)

I like Angels On Bare Skin too, it's really gentle and moisturising. I'm going to get Aqua Marina today and try that out. The SA said it would be too drying, but the site says it's gentle and soothing and people with sensitive skin rave about it. If you can make your way to a Lush store, look into getting one of their bio-fresh masks http://forum.lush.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=21531 If your skin is oily try a cleanser like Herbalism, Coalface or Fresh Farmacy. If it's dry/normal with breakouts than try AOBS or Aqua Marina. And don't stop with face products! Go crazy, you can't go wrong. My skin's so soft and I've only been using their bar soap for like a week and a bit. Also another thing to look into is the H'Suan Wen Hua hair treatment. It works soooo well. My hair's mega processed and it made it so silky. The effects also stayed after I washed my hair, so it doesn't just last until you wash it next.


----------



## arewethereyeti (Jan 20, 2006)

I've tried Angels on Bare Skin as well, and it's really nice. Your skin sounds similar to mine and one thing from LUSH that I adoooore (one of the many!) is their Mask of Magnaminty - it feels amazing on, won't dry you out and can exfoliate too! I looooove it!


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Jan 20, 2006)

Another vote for Angels on Bare Skin.  It's a nice light exfoliator and cleanser.  I like Fresh Farmacy facial soap too, and the Tea Tree toner.  Mask of Magnaminty is nice as well, really deep cleans the skin.


----------



## Melisanda (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm not a big fan of Lush skincare but I do like Angels On Bare Skin.


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 23, 2006)

There's a thread already on Angels on Bare Skin, which I have to also add my vote for - it really is the bomb. I have been buying small amounts of it to use every now and then for...5-7 years? Even in my more expensive skincare products, it's still got its place!

You also want to try a mask - I'm not sure what the best would be, but Cupcake was great for my skin when it needed a pick-me-up. Brazened Honey may suit you better, though that was a tad bit harsh for my skin personally.


----------



## inbigtrouble (Jan 24, 2006)

As everyone else has said: AOBS.  Also, you might try the Catastrophe Cosmetic mask, which has helped me the last couple of weeks.  

What about cleansers?  I have been using Baby Face, and if you can get used to the idea of cleansing your face with oil (yes, you heard me correctly) even if you are acne prone, you will be rewarded by the softest, most radiant skin ever.  (If you remove it with a damp washcloth then that acts as a means of exfoliation, too).

Don't get me started on Lush. My bathroom is full of it!


----------



## AlliSwan (Jan 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *inbigtrouble* 
_As everyone else has said: AOBS.  Also, you might try the Catastrophe Cosmetic mask, which has helped me the last couple of weeks.  

What about cleansers?  I have been using Baby Face, and if you can get used to the idea of cleansing your face with oil (yes, you heard me correctly) even if you are acne prone, you will be rewarded by the softest, most radiant skin ever.  (If you remove it with a damp washcloth then that acts as a means of exfoliation, too).

Don't get me started on Lush. My bathroom is full of it!_

 
Totally second the Catastrophe Cosmetic mask if you can get to a store...tones down redness and evens out skintone like no other. Stay away from Wow Wow. It made my skin red, irritated, and I broke out. It was too much for sensitive skin!

I prefer Sweet Japanese Girl to Baby Face (toooo oily) as it gives some exfoliation. I use a toner (breath of fresh air) to remove excess and my skin has never looked better!


----------



## kissmypinkstar (Jan 24, 2006)

Angels on bare skin is amazing! You'll notice a big difference after just a couple of uses!


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 24, 2006)

i must try angels in bare skin...You can try tea tree water(great) and maybe aqua marina. i'm in love with aqua marine*lol*you can try gorgeous to, for perfekt skin, but i tried it yet...


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 29, 2006)

sorry...don't tried it yet


----------



## Copper_Sparkle (Jan 30, 2006)

Angels on Bareskin does indeed rock. Smells lovely too... very relaxing.

If you can get to an actual shop, try their BioFresh masks. They last for much longer than the container says, just keep it in the fridge well sealed. If you are ordering, get the Mask of Magnaminty.

Another nice product is the Fresh Farmacy facial soap. I prefer it to Aqua Marina because it doesn't smell as strong and doesn't make my face itch and feel sticky. Coalface didn't seem to do much but dry my oily skin out and make it feel tight. Fresh Farmacy can also be squished up in your palm with water and dabbed onto blemishes. It works much like the FAR more expensive Umbrian Clay mask and soap from Fresh.

You should definately buy/order stuff now since Lush has the buy 3(?) and get a free Christmas item special.

HTH!


----------



## cindyrella (Feb 25, 2006)

I alternate beween AOBS and Aqua Marina in the morning, and in the evening I use Babyface or Ultrabland. I wipe my face with a moist cotton pad and wash my face with Coalface to get rid of all the oils. Then my skin feels tight indeed, but also squeeky clean and I like that! Then I put on my Afterlife or Skin Shangri La moiteriser and my skin feels great. 
I also would recommend Ocean Salt 'scrub (but don't rub, just smooth it on) and Mask of Magnaminty: my skin feels soft as a baby after using these two.


----------



## koretta (Feb 26, 2006)

*Angels *and *Baby face*


----------

